# 11 days into natural FET cycle - thin lining and no sign of developing follicle



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
i already am posting in the guys message board but as we're all in different stages of treatments i thought i'd try here
I'm currently (trying) to undergo my 1st natural FET after a failed pgd cycle in September.  Day 1 of AF was Monday 2nd so today is day 11.  Had my scan today and am pretty gutted as everything is quiet.. thin lining at 5.8mm and no clear developing follicle.  Have to go back this coming Monday for another scan - hope that shows some progress
Wonder if that's happened to anyone before?  Anyone know how long it takes to get to ovulation from the stage I'm at?  Bit    about it really... 

Am even wondering if I won't ovulate at all!!?  Had BFN on 30th September and another AF since then so was thinking I was back to normal by now...

Advice very welcome....

Louisa


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there

I also have lining issues, two years ago when I had a successful natural FET trf I did the following -

Drank pineapple juice (not from concentrate), ate brazil nuts, selenium tablets, acupuncture, co enzyme q10 tablets, wellwoman and drank milk. I cant say for sure if these things helped but I had previously had two months whereby the trf could not go ahead due to poor lining and fluid present. The best my lining has ever been is 7mm and I initially fell pregnant with twins.Sadly only one of my babies survived but I now have a beautiful 15 month old daughter which I am eternally grateful. I am told the lining grows approx 0.5mm per day so it may not be too late to take some of the above to help. I definately recommend acupuncture - it can help with blood flow to the relevant areas.

I was supposed to have a further FET this month and my lining on day 10 was only 5.2mm. The consultant was more concerned by the fluid I had present. They told me that somebody through my clinic is successfully pregnant with twins on a lining of 5.5mm! Many clinics have minimums of 7mm or 8mm so there is still time. How long are your natural cycles normally, you possibly still have plenty time. Are you getting blood test to check for ovulation? Sorry I cant give any words of wisdom re your follies, maybe its too early in the month to see much happening. I have pushed for another semi natural cycle with oestrogen tablets to help build up my lining - maybe worth asking about.

Sorry for waffling on - I hope the above is of some help.

xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HI Lifetime
Thanks so much for responding.  I'll try to take your recommnedations on board.. except for the pineapple juice.. can't do a lot of sweeet drinks as have diabetes  

What happened to the FET you were supposed to do?  Was it cancelled?

I'm really hoping when I go back Monday it shows some improvement.. my cycles I think are typically around 30 days so potentially have time to ovulate around day 16/17. Monday is day 15 so hope to goodness something shows up!!!

Take care  and thanks again

Lou


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes my cycle was cancelled last month, due to start taking oestrogen tablets when period starts in next few days. All going well I will have a trf in 2-3 weeks time.
How did you get on with scan on Monday?

xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya.. rubbish!!  Went back on Monday and had a couple of developing follicles and a lining of 6.2mm so it looked like things were underway.. then back today and no change apart from lining was at 7.5mm but follicles hadn't developed any.  So this cycle is cancelled until my body gets back to normal.. so this will be after Christmas..

It's tough isn't it!  But I'm just going with it.  Seeing it as an opportunity to get lots of DIY done between now and Christmas and to have a drink or two over Christmas as well..!!

Lucky you though having a transfer soon... I'll keep an eye out! 

L


----------

